# How old are you and how many sexual partners have you had?



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

18, none.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

21 and 2


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

DaDiggler said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I have had about 27-30 sexual partners and I am 26 years old.


34 years old
Lost count at 50+... (well a bit more)
Stable and long relationships: 8
Surprisingly, I had good and happy stable relationships without involving sex 

You look exactly like one friend of mine but she had blond hair, her name is Martha, what an amazing brain she has.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm 26 years old and I've had 3 partners.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> 21:3, lol, I guess I have some catching up to do.


Says you... 23 and 0 for me, bud. :tongue:

In fact, I just talked to a smokin' 36 year old, engaged lady at the bar last night. Our conversation on sex lead her to "You are not a virgin, are you?" It was almost derrogatory. If she wasn't so fine, I may have just walked away.


----------



## Nisey (Apr 18, 2012)

25:1


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

20 years young. 

1 guy. 2 girls.

Several other hookups that I define as anything not involving direct contact with genitalia.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm 19 and I've had 7 partners.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

23, 14 partners


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

22:3.


----------



## Zletta (Sep 25, 2012)

Premium G said:


> Says you... 23 and 0 for me, bud. :tongue:
> 
> In fact, I just talked to a smokin' 36 year old, engaged lady at the bar last night. Our conversation on sex lead her to "You are not a virgin, are you?" It was almost derrogatory. If she wasn't so fine, I may have just walked away.


Awwww.
*hugs you*
Virgins ftw; don't be ashamed (not saying you are).
_________________________________________

...oh, just realized I am so close to being able to say 25 and 6 to 4.






I'm 25 and 5 (male) to 5 (female).


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Zletta said:


> Awwww.
> *hugs you*
> Virgins ftw; don't be ashamed (not saying you are).
> _________________________________________
> ...


Badass song, definitely a karaoke favorite! And thanks, but I am somewhat ashamed. I wish I could get it over with, but of course, have it mean something too.


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm 28 and uh, 27-30ish, some of them memories are kinda blurry.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

20:0

I'm in that same phase as someone said a few posts ago: want to get rid of it but want it to mean something as you really only have the one chance to make it mean something... the ultimate fantasy of sorts lol.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

22 and 2 1/2 maybe?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

@MonieJ

how do you have half a sexual partner? are you into dwarves?


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

20 and 0 are my numbers :-/


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> @MonieJ
> 
> how do you have half a sexual partner? are you into dwarves?


Yeah Grumpy and I had somethin goin on .

Srsly um the 1/2 is from a experience I wouldn't count as 1 but close enough to be 1/2. Complicated to explain to my damn self soo I doubt it sounds any better out loud.*Shrugs*


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

MonieJ said:


> Yeah Grumpy and I had somethin goin on .
> 
> Srsly um the 1/2 is from a experience I wouldn't count as 1 but close enough to be 1/2. Complicated to explain to my damn self soo I doubt it sounds any better out loud.*Shrugs*


 Oh, well that was more orthodox than I thought.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

21 with 2ish partners.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Oh, well that was more orthodox than I thought.


Yep,my sex life isn't that eh adventurous just yet.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

DaDiggler said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I have had about 27-30 sexual partners and I am 26 years old.


Hot. Also, lol, you didn't keep up with the numbers eh?

I'm 22 and I've had 41 female partners, 0 males (not bicurious). I lost my virginity in May of 2008, so do the math :3

Such is, sadly, what happens when your only two standards are: 1. Are you female? 2. Are you human?

Honestly? I wish I could die with only 5 female partners on my belt. But I went full throttle when college started.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> I'm 43 and have only had three partners.


I'm going to tell you something random, I know, I marginally reply to what you have. Just...READ IT AND WEEP! Okay...I was playing this video game and I started convo on the global chat and stuff. She asked me how old I was...naturally I said 70. So she whispered how old I actually am I think, and I said 19. I think she was looking for something.....I found out she was 42. I whispered and asked..."What age do you wish I was?" she didn't answer...I was really hoping she'd reply with something saucy....Hmm disappointing...Okay, this is funny, I really really was hoping she was female with a low voice...:'( too bad






Oh, I'm looking for evil mean streak older women with experience:wink:
Oh yeah... :/ 19, 0


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Pride49 said:


> Oh, I'm looking for evil mean streak older women with experience:wink:
> Oh yeah... :/ 19, 0


Hell yeah, man. Nothing wrong with broadening the age gap. This local bar in town, super suburban mind you, is aparently stocked with divorced housewives. I may just get in on that.


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

20, 0. Voluntarily. Many more offers, haha.
3 in relationships, if you count shenanigans that don't involve intercourse.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

26 yrs old | 3 sexual partners


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Almost 32 years old.

I'm open to guesses on the other question. :kitteh:

But I'll let you know that I have ridden on the back of two motorcycles and one moped. They feel amaaazing. *purrr*


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Maybe said:


> Almost 32 years old.
> 
> I'm open to guesses on the other question. :kitteh:
> 
> But I'll let you know that I have ridden on the back of two motorcycles and one moped. They feel amaaazing. *purrr*


I'm gonna guess 1. It was the emotionally devastating experience that drew you to sheltering stray cats...because cats can't break your heart :sad:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

bollocks said:


> I'm gonna guess 1. It was the emotionally devastating experience that drew you to sheltering stray cats...because cats can't break your heart :sad:


My cat broke my heart. I raised him from when he was a tiny ball in my hand, and after living with rotating roommates in a city where I didn't know anyone, my cat being the only constant companion, and my best friend (his name was Maybe, by the way)... a roommate moved in with cats. I started getting very sick. It turned out one of her cats was heavy on the allergens. After living with it for 6 months we figured it out and she moved out, but then I was stuck with really bad cat allergies. I have Chronic Lyme so if my allergies get kicked up, the rest of my Lyme gets kicked up and I'm at risk of getting VERY debilitatingly sick. I had no choice but to give Maybe away, heartbroken. :,( No breakup with a man has ever hurt so badly.   

But I will give you props for knowing where my priorities lie :happy:


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Hot. Also, lol, you didn't keep up with the numbers eh?
> 
> I'm 22 and I've had 41 female partners, 0 males (not bicurious). I lost my virginity in May of 2008, so do the math :3
> 
> ...



Geeze! What college did you go to? =P 

I'm 20 years old and have had 0 sexual partners. At the rate I'm going I'll be nun-ing it up in a convent in just a few years :kitteh:


----------



## LunacyxFringe (Oct 4, 2011)

21, 6. I'd like to mention I was in a "relationship" with all of them. I dunno, I feel like that's a big number. It probably isn't but it seems like it to me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Pride49 said:


> I'm going to tell you something random, I know, I marginally reply to what you have.


That was definitely rather random...!



> Just...READ IT AND WEEP! Okay...I was playing this video game and I started convo on the global chat and stuff. She asked me how old I was...naturally I said 70. So she whispered how old I actually am I think, and I said 19. I think she was looking for something.....I found out she was 42. I whispered and asked..."What age do you wish I was?" she didn't answer...I was really hoping she'd reply with something saucy....Hmm disappointing..


Well, you WERE a 70-year-old man...  It would be like kissing her father, you know.



> Okay, this is funny, I really really was hoping she was female with a low voice...:'( too bad


She's beautiful. It also took a lot of balls (so to speak) to put herself out there like that. The Thai people, though, approach things differently as a culture than the US, in some ways.

I found it rather sad that her father beat her all the time, she says at the end... but she still loves him anyway. That shows a lot of grace on her part.


> oh, I'm looking for evil mean streak older women with experience:wink:
> Oh yeah... :/ 19, 0


liar! I know you're 70 now!


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

23 years old. And zero:dry:


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

I am 23 years old and I have had... Something like a 12 or 14 sexual partners if you count intercourse. I can't really remember.

Oh and by the way my life is perfect as a result of this number and I am a completely enlightened and fulfilled individual. If you don't have sex you're a total loser.

That's a joke, for the slow ones.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

17-0


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

31 years old, zero partners. 

yay, highest number with the lowest number! ...


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

23 and more than a hundred

I fucked around a lot at the end of highschool and even more in college. Now that I've graduated, have an established, career, and I'm directly involved in the fashion industry it's toned down SLIGHTLY but the overall quality of my partners has in fact gone up. And by "toned down" I mean that I'm only actively sleeping with three people and occasionally seeing another four. I don't frequently pick up randoms in bars, I don't frequently cruise but I'm still a steaming pile of hedonism.


----------



## Reggie (Sep 30, 2012)

DaDiggler said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> I have had about 27-30 sexual partners and I am 26 years old.


Your profile says you are an INFP. Your number of sexual partners strikes me as quite uncommon . I'd expect a lot less.

Me: 30, 5.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm 26 with 2 male sexual partners to date and 1 female sexual partner.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Reggie said:


> Your profile says you are an INFP. Your number of sexual partners strikes me as quite uncommon . I'd expect a lot less.


It's probably slightly unusual but not all INFPs have the same set of values when it comes to sex. 

I am 29 and have had 10 partners; 8 male and 2 female.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

flyincaveman said:


> 23 and somewhere around 60-70ish.
> 
> One summer in high school I partied with an all female catholic high school for pretty much every night the entire summer...
> I never counted, so that's really only a rough estimation.
> ...


Now you are officially one of the luckiest people I've ever heard of. Wow!


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

Meh, I read earlier in this thread about some other guy being ashamed about 30 or something like that. Whenever I was 16 (when this was happening) I thought I was the luckiest. As a got older, around 20-21, I got really ashamed of it as well. I didn't like talking about it and I would avoid the subject. Now I'm basically just "meh" about it. Neither proud nor ashamed.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

18, my hand.


----------



## SpasticReasoN (Apr 27, 2012)

27 yrs-8 partners. Only 3 more than once. Approx 2 yrs since last roll in the hay. I'm a bit shocked I needed more than one hand to count em up. I need to get back in the game lol.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

17 and 0 partner.
And I'm not in a rush to change that zero.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

20 and 2 if we're counting proper intercourse.


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

Old enough and not enough.

Does downloaded porn count?


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

20 and 3-5... depending on how you look at it: three normal partners and a drunken 3-way where details are fuzzy.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

23 and 2. Will probably never make it to 5.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

mimesis said:


> :tongue: strikes you as uncommon? Oh well maybe you're right.
> 
> Me 42 and idk. Quantity doesn't matter. Does that perhaps strike you as INFP? =)


Hey! That's cheating!


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 13, 2012)

I am 24, and I've had 3. I would like to keep it at 3  I've only been sexually compatible with the last one though.... :tongue:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> Hey! That's cheating!


:laughing: lol! :dry: Impossible, INFPs don't cheat.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

mimesis said:


> :laughing: lol! :dry: Impossible, INFPs don't cheat.


INFPs don't get caught cheating :wink: 
Except by other INFPs who know better than to buy into the innocent stereotype :kitteh:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> INFPs don't get caught cheating :wink:
> Except by other INFPs who know better than to buy into the innocent stereotype :kitteh:


Haha. :laughing:

Fair enough. But I really don't know. It's a lot, for sure but I can't be arsed to count them. Also, since I have been exploring and expanding the boundaries of sexuality, sexual inter-action and revalidating social constucts, it's not always obvious what may be considered a sexual act (which only as a teenager was soley focussed on intercourse and penetration), or even a sexual partner. But when it comes to serious attempts to a romantic relationship, I only have 3. And with the first 2 of them, I have cheated with 4 one night stands, in other words outnumbering them. The third one was by far the longest relationship.

Inbetween the romantic relations and the one night stands are relations that fit neither of them. Most of them are significant to me, and besides that it feels somewhat absurd to ignore this significance and count them equally as one, I am just not interested to know, because the number doesn't mean or matter anything to me.


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm 29, and I've had no sexual partners.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 24, and I can count the number of partners on about 2 hands...7 I think, and they weren't about all the 'hype' they talked. That's part of the reason why I've been holding off lately and 'catering to myself'!! lol :laughing: I mean, if I didn't care, or I didn't have confidence in knowing what I wanted, I suppose I wouldn't have held out as long, and sometimes, I'd rather just screw, and never have the person call me again, (seems easier) usually because the sex is bad/empty and they got more out of it than me (THE WORST SITUATION EVER), but I'm just more into 'knowing a person REALLY well' before I just screw them. I've got a spiritual side of sex that I incorporate into it, and anything less than that, just kinda ain't what I'm looking for, I'm a romantic, no excuses or apologies.

besides, I don't know many people who can screw at least 10x's a day...I guess I'm screwing the demons away!! :laughing:


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

22, 5... although 3 have been within the previous month.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

21 and 3. The first two were awkward and not good, and the third was within the context of a relationship.


----------



## Sander (Apr 24, 2012)

19 and... 0.
Well... I guess I have worse things to worry about.
Still though, getting close enough to someone to have... sex... I just can't, why are people so scary???
Does it help that I'm an infp?


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

18 and I've had 0. Not really bothered about losing my virginity.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

26 and two. I judge anyone at my age with more partners than me as a prostitute, anyone with less as a prude. The correct answer is two.
Its how the world works.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Age:20
Sexual Partners: ∞


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm 19 and still a virgin, hell I've never even made out with anyone XD.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

42 - 12.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

30

lost count a decade ago lol


----------



## Birdonawire (Nov 21, 2012)

I am 23 and have had 1.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

30 and 7. I hope there won't need to be any more.


----------



## danseuse (Nov 18, 2012)

21 & 1, if you only count intercourse.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

As an ethics minor, I must vomit. *blewh*

Why are we talking about this!


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

Lets talk about sex, instead of counting it. You can't put outcomes on a process that's non liner.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I can tell from the numbers of the younger ppls. . . testosterone sure has dropped over the years, LOL!!!


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm 15 and have had 0 partners.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Worth Lessemo said:


> As an ethics minor, I must vomit. *blewh*
> 
> Why are we talking about this!


Because it is fun ... but it is more fun to lurk  :crazy: //jk

But, in reality, I don't think this thread is that bad, I might argue it is a good thing.

Now, in a perfect world, the number of partners should not matter, but (in a way) it really does matter. I mean we judge people for having too much sex, we shame people for having too little sex, we put people down because their sex does not match what we think their sexual history "should" be .... Sometimes societies judge people on things that has no bearing on a person's character because sometimes people are very judgmental.

But, to my knowledge, I have not seen any sex shaming on this thread (granted I don't remember all the posts, and it has been long enough for me to forget a few of the ones I read lol). What I have seen are plenty of posts that let people know they are not alone ... so you are a virgin in your 30s - you are not alone and there is nothing wrong with being a virgin ... so you are in your early 20s and you have had a "large number" of sexual partners - that is not as uncommon as some societies make it out to be and there is nothing wrong with having "many" sexual partners.

Does this thread seem kind of superficial? Probably, but if people are shamed because of the number of partners they have, maybe it is important to show the people that are victums of the shaming that they are not as alone or as "bad" as others try to make them feel. There are people who feel no shame about the number of partners they have had because they realize that it is not reflect on their character.

Well, that is my take on the thread, although (in all fairness) I tend see things are puppies and sparkling rainbows, so you might want to take my perspective with a grain of salt lol




Worth Lessemo said:


> Lets talk about sex, instead of counting it. You can't put outcomes on a process that's non liner.


Well, there are lots of threads that do talk about sexual experiences and sex here.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Worth Lessemo said:


> Lets talk about sex, instead of counting it. You can't put outcomes on a process that's non liner.


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

36:1


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

23, with 7 partners.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I've posted earlier, but it's changed: I'm 17 and I've had 1 sexual partner.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

17:0 

:wink:



xerxes75 said:


> I'm 19 and still a virgin, hell I've never even made out with anyone XD.


I somehow see myself in this exact same place in 2 years.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

28: 1 1/2


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Hruberen said:


> I've posted earlier, but it's changed: I'm 17 and I've had 1 sexual partner.


















Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

xerxes75 said:


> I'm 19 and still a virgin, hell I've never even made out with anyone XD.


Dude. If you don't count family then I haven't even been kissed by a girl! :'( 
(not even a peck... (And people wonder why I'm afraid of women -_-))
Gonna be 22 soon. Not looking forward to January that's for sure! XD


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> Dude. If you don't count family then I haven't even been kissed by a girl! :'(
> (not even a peck... (And people wonder why I'm afraid of women -_-))
> Gonna be 22 soon. Not looking forward to January that's for sure! XD


First kiss and lost my virginity at 28... you've got plenty of time lol


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

The Enigma said:


> First kiss and lost my virginity at 28... you've got plenty of time lol


Haha! Yeah! XD
I'm not in any rush. I have a lot to work on myself, but you know, can't help but be human right? ;D


----------



## Enigma Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> Haha! Yeah! XD
> I'm not in any rush. I have a lot to work on myself, but you know, can't help but be human right? ;D


Totally with you there... never meant for it to take that long, just never had (or rather made) the opportunity.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm 19. Lost my virginity at 18, and have had 7 sexual partners since then.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

FacelessBeauty said:


> 17:0
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


Nah man, INTJ girls are in high demand from us ENFP guys; if you wanted one you could probably get one.

EDIT (oh, right, the point of this thread): 16:1/2 (? maybe more soon, who knows what's in the cards for me)


----------



## Younique (Jul 20, 2011)

23 yrs old & 3 partners. Married now, so not expecting anymore!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 5, 2012)

This thread needs an anonymous poll.


----------



## b0red (Dec 1, 2012)

i'm 18 and i've had numerous sexual partners.


----------



## 26355 (Aug 27, 2011)

24,0.
I will kill anyone who feels sorry for me 
lol.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Samandeep Grewal said:


> 24,0.
> *I will kill anyone who feels sorry for me *
> lol.


That line with the smile is definitely sexy  (Apparently mixing death threats with cute smiles turns me on :tongue: ... :shocked

Also there are plenty of people who said zero, there is no reason to feel sorry for you, nor is there a reason to feel good or bad about it.


----------



## 26355 (Aug 27, 2011)

@Mr. Meepers : Haha, thanks. You made me smile, lol. and you're an INFP which is totally awesome!


----------

